# Help with PRP injection coding



## klamond (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone have any information regarding PRP injections. I know it should be reported with CPT code 0232T. However, I am wondering if there is a supply code we can use for the use of the machine. We rent our machine from a vendor. Patients are normally self pay for this procedure but since it is now on the Horizon and CMS fee schedule for $43.00, the cost of the machine is way more then what ins allows. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daedolos (Jul 12, 2017)

Do you have any CMS links for that fee schedule and/or the private insurance please?

Peace
@_*
Thanks in advance.


----------



## klamond (Jul 12, 2017)

For Medicare .....https://www.novitas-solutions.com/w...state=190hka650y_42&_afrLoop=942004010644547#!

For Horizon, I only have a screenshot from Navinet. I can email it to you if you'd like.


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 12, 2017)

Looking at the code description everything is included as well as the imaging guidance



daedolos said:


> Do you have any CMS links for that fee schedule and/or the private insurance please?
> 
> Peace
> @_*
> Thanks in advance.



It will depend on the MAC. Its a carrier priced code. I'm doing a fee schedule for Alabama right now and its still not valued.

I still don't see that its covered by CMS unless its related to a clinical trial. Remember a rate assignment doesn't guarantee coverage.


----------



## daedolos (Jul 14, 2017)

Just curious as this office has had several claims from late last year concerning PRP injections.  None have been paid by the private insurance.

Peace
@_*
Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## kwebsteranalyst (Jul 15, 2017)

It's our understanding that insurance will pay if it is performed by a Phlebotomist only.  We have never received any payment from carriers when our Ortho Surgeons perform the service.


----------



## daedolos (Jul 18, 2017)

That's strange.  A phlebotomist isn't even considered a clinician.

Peace
@_*


----------



## b_rodgers (Sep 20, 2017)

Our rep gave us some paperwork on billing the PRP injection - though this is only done as self pay as none of our payers will authorize the treatment since it is experimental. We have been informed to bill only the 0232T - this, for now, includes everything that the procedure entails.


----------

